# THE NEW ALTERNATIVE TO JIG HEADS



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just got back from Tweed Heads, after meeting a very nice couple that have designed a new product called "Spines". The couples names is Andy and Sue, they have just started selling Spines on their web site (http://www.spinesfishing.com.au). Andy and Sue fish for Bass up the Tweed River and began making "Spines" to reduce short strikes, reduce loss of tails and better hook up rates. Andy and Sue gave me some to try out over the last couple of days whilst I was on holidays and I didn't lose a single tail, hooked more fish and didn't get snagged. I highly recommend them to kayak fisherman or people who lose alot of plastics.










The spine sits in the plastic with internal weight and a double sits at the back end of the plastic.










The spine is a great alternative to jig heads and are worth a try  
For more info go to http://www.spinesfishing.com.au
Thanks


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks interesting. Will have to give them a shot.


----------



## samwisefnq (Dec 3, 2009)

sorry. but isnt that a touch self pimping? the flatty in picture is on the website....


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

samwisefnq said:


> sorry. but isnt that a touch self pimping? the flatty in picture is on the website....


I just wanted to show some pictures, i have nothing to do with Spines.


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Tahch,

Did the positioning of the 'spines' hook interfere or catch the curltail when used. And maybe you should have something to do with spines given you just opened up the AKFFers to them...... tight lines


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

how does it affect the swimming of the sp 
cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd be worried about the loss of tail action, or hooking the tail - also look a little bit clumsy, taking away the natural look of a soft plastic.

They also look like a bit of a pain in the ass to rig (time consuming and finnicky having to attach the W hook after the spine).

Also wonder, with the whole setup being so long and rigid, could possibly give the fish more leverage to spit a hook? Might be trading one problem (short strikes) for another (spitting lures more often)


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Since ive started using them my hook up rate has improved and my soft plastics tails dont get chewed off as much.
It is a lot easier to rig a plastic straighter on a spine than a jig head, it might take a bit longer to rig but the reasults are worth it.
The swimming action is not affected by the doubles


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

i DO AGREE WITH TAHCH3, ALTHOUGH THEY DO LOOK VERY FIDDLEY AND Hard to rig they are a easy and much improved version of the normal jigs heads. well worth a try


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

They don't look very snag proof.


----------

